# Where can I buy a good bo?



## psilent child (Jun 6, 2017)

I was told have to be careful when buying a bo because some aren't durable and will break. Can somebody recommend a good site?


----------



## lklawson (Jun 6, 2017)

Purple Heart Armory
Staff Weapons

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CB Jones (Jun 6, 2017)

lklawson said:


> Purple Heart Armory
> Staff Weapons
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



My 11 year old wants a Purple Heart wood bo so badly.

I'm putting him off until he gets closer to his end height.


We actually use cheap Century Bos and they have done well.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 6, 2017)

psilent child said:


> I was told have to be careful when buying a bo because some aren't durable and will break. Can somebody recommend a good site?


depends on what you are using it for.



CB Jones said:


> We actually use cheap Century Bos and they have done well.


depends on what your using it for.

yes i wrote that twice on purpose.   if your using it for made up demo forms in competition then anything light will work. chances are you are not going to break it.
if however you use it according to an actual weapons system then the standard answer of ...."ask your teacher where and what to buy"...will apply.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2017)

psilent child said:


> I was told have to be careful when buying a bo because some aren't durable and will break. Can somebody recommend a good site?



I would recommend speaking with Pam at Crane Mountain.  

Home

There are plenty of durable woods out there, but it's also important that you tell her what you're going to be doing with the bo.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 6, 2017)

lklawson said:


> Purple Heart Armory
> Staff Weapons
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


Any idea what the difference is between a "pilgrim staff" and "bo" on their site?


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Any idea what the difference is between a "pilgrim staff" and "bo" on their site?



One's for hitting pilgrims and the other isn't?


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Any idea what the difference is between a "pilgrim staff" and "bo" on their site?


Far as I know, just the OD.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 7, 2017)

lklawson said:


> Far as I know, just the OD.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk


I thought I saw both specified at the same OD, but I may have been imagining that. I'll have to go back and look again.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I thought I saw both specified at the same OD, but I may have been imagining that. I'll have to go back and look again.


I think the one is 1 1/16" and the other is 1 1/8".

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## psilent child (Jun 10, 2017)

It may be because I'm looking at their website on my phone but I can't see Purple Heart price or how to order. How much do their bo's cost? Do I need two different bo's? I want to do demo's and hitting a heavy bag.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 12, 2017)

psilent child said:


> It may be because I'm looking at their website on my phone but I can't see Purple Heart price or how to order. How much do their bo's cost? Do I need two different bo's? I want to do demo's and hitting a heavy bag.


Clicky links at the top of the page.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 9, 2017)

I just got one from sdk supplies and it's great. Kim's stuff has always lasted me a long time.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2017)

psilent child said:


> I was told have to be careful when buying a bo because some aren't durable and will break. Can somebody recommend a good site?



Here are some good sites.
BUDK.com - Knives & Swords At The Lowest Prices!
CH Kadels | Camping & Survival Gear
Martial Arts Supplies | AWMA
Academy Of Karate - Martial Arts Supply Inc. - The Martial Arts Supermarket


----------



## MI_martialist (Sep 1, 2017)

Martial Arts Weapons Bo Staff Hand Crafted BO


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 6, 2017)

Here is a good bo staff, if you don't mind spending some extra money.

Master Quality 50'' Oak Jo (50 inches)


----------

